

It took 69 single steps to get past a BOOST_FOREACH() statement. Madness. - CJefferson
http://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/26792042883
As he often does, John Carmack gives a brief and powerful argument. While I still have a love for C++, just because library developers can do something with enough preprocessor and templates, doesn't mean they should.
======
zach
I can't imagine a situation where I would add Boost to a project.

Sure, it drags C++ by its angle bracket into a higher abstraction level, if
you want that. But adding the core of Boost to any project is like a snake
swallowing an elephant made of source files. Even worse, they're practically
all template header files. This is not a virtue. I just can't see myself
really wanting to make that tradeoff.

------
kmort
I had always felt a little dirty using it, and resisted looking behind the
curtain. This tweet has piqued my curiosity too much though.

Its definition, for those interested:
<http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_44_0/boost/foreach.hpp>

------
CJefferson
An brief and interesting quote from John Carmack. While I still love C++, it
seems the language moves is moving further and further away from practical
usefulness, in terms of compile time, good error messages and debugability all
the time.

